# Powerlite 38170 looking for info



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

I got one of these free from a neighbor, went to use it today (ran fine when I got it during the summer) and it wouldn't start, I'm guessing it's because the primer bulb is shot (hard to push & not popping back out).
I'm trying to figure out its vintage to track down a parts list, SN# 2009101. From what I can find it seems it might have been built in 2000 based on the below link, Anyone have an idea?









PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

The model number AND serial number is usually all you need to find parts on Toro's web site. Once you track down the part and it's number there you can use that number for third party parts supplier searches if needed. The year the machine was made is rarely if ever needed for part searches.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Parts – CCR Powerlite Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com





Your manuals are here Parts, service, owners


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

The build date of 2000 seems about right. The primer bulb should be universal for all production dates.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks all, new to these little guys, wanted to make sure I got the right part.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

I got the new primer bulb installed and was able to get the machine started but it doesn't seem to be running quite right? Seems to be stuttering/bogging a bit, the video below was after it had been running for a few minutes and the choke is off, carb issue maybe? Fuel is fresh Tru-Fuel pre mix.









Toro Powerlite







www.youtube.com


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Sounds fine to me. These little 2 strokes don't have very smooth idle.
How does it sound under load of snow?


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

I wasn't able to test it as all our snow has 2 inches of ice on the top.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah, sounds okay to me too. Great little units. Mine is my favorite of my 6 snow blowers. 

You can use them one handed like an upright vacuum cleaner, they transport easily up and down stairs and in vehicles with the folding handle and chute. Makes for easy compact storage as well.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks for the input, I think I'm gonna give it a good cleaning and tune up in the spring, no idea how old the plug is that's in it.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Davejb said:


> Thanks for the input, I think I'm gonna give it a good cleaning and tune up in the spring, no idea how old the plug is that's in it.


If it's running fine, leave the plug alone, reduces the chances of cross threading. These machines have relative low operating hours so unless it is hopelessly out of tune, the plugs are just fine.

As I get older, I am more resistant to throwing parts at a machine as a feel good or cheap insurance. YMMV.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Just an FYI. Consumer Reports didn't like the Powerlite machines due to the lack of an auger clutch.






This week in safety: Recalls and a snow blower warning


For years, almost all gas snow blowers have included a handlebar lever that helps protect hands and fingers by stopping the snow-scooping auger when the lever is released. An exception: the Toro CCR Powerlite 38182, a small, $440 model that...



www.consumerreports.org


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Darryl G said:


> Just an FYI. Consumer Reports didn't like the Powerlite machines due to the lack of an auger clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I bought things that CR recommends, I'd be really unhappy right now.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

Consumer Reports, aren't they the ones that test snowblowers using wet sawdust?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have used a scary and dangerous Ariens 10000 series since I was 12 years old, that little Toro death trap doesn't worry me.

I hope to find a deal on a decent Powerlite for clearing our decks this spring/summer.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Ziggy65 said:


> I have used a scary and dangerous Ariens 10000 series since I was 12 years old, that little Toro death trap doesn't worry me.
> 
> I hope to find a deal on a decent Powerlite for clearing our decks this spring/summer.


Perfect for decks. Surprisingly capable little things.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

So we got a couple inches of fairly light snow overnight, the little guy fired right up with the new primer bulb and did well, seemed to be running a bit rough but smoothed out a bit, does great on paved surfaces. I have a grass spot next to my shed I keep clear in case I have to pull the generator out for a power outage, wasn't as smooth, but it isn't a lawn mower after all.


----------

